

ASK HN: How do you promote your web apps part 2 - WilliamChanner

Suggest your best ideas in generating traffic and do it in one or two sentences (making it easy for people to scan quickly)
======
1Blackhole
With our 1Blackhole app, we started with FB ads. Got a few hundred fans.
Launched the anonymous social app,but our FB fans didn't become users. So
we've turned to iphone app bloggers and hustling for press coverage.

